# New Car - Dealer delivered wrong car



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi folks,

After a bit of advice. Around 8 weeks ago we ordered a Ford Fiesta Zetec S 1.0 Ecoboost in Candy Blue with the following options: DAB, Cruise Control, Privacy Glass & 17" Alloys. 

I received a phone call on friday saying the car had arrived and we can organise a delivery date...fantastic date all sorted. I asked the sales rep for some photos so i could send my partner while she is on holiday as shes very excited for her new car.

Disaster the photo he sent was of a Dark Impact Blue Fiesta Zetec S with full leather seats, privacy glass and 17" alloys. 

I phoned the dealer and told them it wasn't the car we ordered and was told ford have changed some orders for some reason (bit of bull I reckon).

We are currently one carless as we managed to sell the previous one expecting the new car to arrive in the imminent coming weeks, which makes my partner getting to work very difficult and thank god for amazing parents. 

I have asked for a loan car until the actually car we originally ordered is delivered which we have been told middle of october now.

I am expecting a phone call tomorrow regarding what they have come up with, before this does anybody have any advice? Should I be asking for some compensation? is a loan car reasonable thing to be asking for?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Stick to your guns, and get the car you ordered. Don't let them fob you off.

Always good to mention local press, trading standards, Ford UK customer service etc etc.


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Had similar issues previously myself, as a minimum a loan car, and free service package (3 years). Stand firm with the dealer and don't take any bull.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

A loan is absolutely reasonable.
Compensation is not unreasonable and you should have in mind a figure ahead of your negotiation. 
Depending on how heavy you want to play it and what you are prepared to risk you could let the dealer know that they have let down there side of the contract by not meeting the agreed supply time. As such you are willing to cancel if a satisfactory resolution is not reached.
good luck


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

samm said:


> Stick to your guns, and get the car you ordered. Don't let them fob you off.
> 
> Always good to mention local press, trading standards, Ford UK customer service etc etc.


Yes we will, although the blue in my opinion is very nice in the wrong car the misses is not a fan and we both don't like leather seats so we aren't having the car they've got. Thanks. I was considering giving customer services a call tomorrow.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

The deal we have got in my opinion was very good so difficult to move to another dealer also, 2 years servicing, full tank of fuel and £3000 off of list price which is £800 less than any other dealer would do. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Dacia did similar with me a few months ago (actually had the cheek to tell me I changed the order though!). Result was that I cancelled the order and bought an Ibiza.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

All that has been suggested is reasonable, however in my experience Ford customer care is very unreasonable. As said stay firm but polite, take no BS and deal with the general manager of the dealership.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

S63 said:


> All that has been suggested is reasonable, however in my experience Ford customer care is very unreasonable. As said stay firm but polite, take no BS and deal with the general manager of the dealership.


Thank you, from fridays conversation I got the impression they simply wanted me to say we would have the one they've got. My partner likes what she likes and is the reason she picked that car. Ill stay firm and tell then we want a loan car. Worst comes to worse we have to walk away from the purchase but we don't want to shoot ourselves in the foot so will try my best to get a reasonable outcome.

Thanks


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I echo what 'samm' said.

I'd also be asking for a loan car (paid for by Ford/dealers) until the one you ordered arrives, money off the new car & some free services.

At the end of the day it was their mistake & you have been given quite a bit of grief with selling your other car leaving your Mrs carless in the meantime.

It's the least Ford/dealers could do & I don't think you're asking for much.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I echo what 'samm' said.
> 
> I'd also be asking for a loan car (paid for by Ford/dealers) until the one you ordered arrives, money off the new car & some free services.
> 
> ...


Smashing ill go down that route. I was thinking along the lines of loan car with insurance ect paid for by them.

See what they say when ring tomorrow or I may call them first keep them on there toes


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

It would be interesting to hear what they have to offer. 

I wonder if you could get an extra option added as a good will gesture, although it sounds like you have already chosen the ones worth having.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Sicskate said:


> It would be interesting to hear what they have to offer.
> 
> I wonder if you could get an extra option added as a good will gesture, although it sounds like you have already chosen the ones worth having.


Thats the thing id want something worthy and would benefit us, as we got everything we wanted maybe some more off of list would be nice


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Did your choice have the optional body kit extras??

That would be nice 

Are you buying new or used??


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Sicskate said:


> Did your choice have the optional body kit extras??
> 
> That would be nice
> 
> Are you buying new or used??


Yes its a zetec s so comes with the bumpers, spoiler and sideskirts.

We are buying new. Is a factory order.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You know what, I work with fords all day long, but I never really pay attention to trim levels. 

I notice the extras, but never really pay attention to the badge. 

How about parking assist??


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha, probably sat nav or auto wipers and headlights would be the handiest options i reckon


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

What does it say in the t's and c's on the order form regarding dealers liability when there's been an error not of their making? Bearing in mind that the dealer is a franchise, not owned by Ford. Obviously if they've ordered the wrong car......

Also, make sure you don't push for factory fit extra's, you might have to wait even longer - if it's a factory build with mid October delivery, it's probably already built!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Frothey said:


> What does it say in the t's and c's on the order form regarding dealers liability when there's been an error not of their making? Bearing in mind that the dealer is a franchise, not owned by Ford. Obviously if they've ordered the wrong car......


I'm pretty sure that even if they state it in their t' s and c' s that they exclude them themselves from liability from any errors, this will not hold any weight in a contract where it it's fundamental to what it's advertised as.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

accept what they've offered, it's blue & a Ford right ? 

Seriously - I'd not accept it, it's not what you wanted so stand firm. I've recently ordered a new car and the dealer told me if I wanted a different colour I could have it in a few weeks. He also said, but if that's the colour you want, just wait the 3 months the time will soon pass, so that's what I'm doing.

Good luck.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

griffin1907 said:


> accept what they've offered, it's blue & a Ford right ?
> 
> Seriously - I'd not accept it, it's not what you wanted so stand firm. I've recently ordered a new car and the dealer told me if I wanted a different colour I could have it in a few weeks. He also said, but if that's the colour you want, just wait the 3 months the time will soon pass, so that's what I'm doing.
> 
> Good luck.


Yeah ford was a but different to where iv bought previous cars from as they seemed to want us to buy one already made whereas all my previous cars have been factory orders. We will just stick with the options we want and see how they can sweeten us up.

Thanks


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

The loan car is not unreasonable, and assuming they provide you with one I don't see why they'd entertain the idea of any form of compensation.


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> The loan car is not unreasonable, and assuming they provide you with one I don't see why they'd entertain the idea of any form of compensation.


I agree. Mistakes do get made and your main concern is that you are without a car due to theirs. If they give you a free car to same level, or higher, I'd be OK with that to be honest.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats my main concern is getting the misses in a car to get to work.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

kh904 said:


> I'm pretty sure that even if they state it in their t' s and c' s that they exclude them themselves from liability from any errors, this will not hold any weight in a contract where it it's fundamental to what it's advertised as.


Like I said, you need to find out who's mistake it was. If Ford supplied the wrong car, you can't blame the dealership (apart from them not checking it when it came in) and need to get ford to supply a car until he replacement turns up. If the dealership ordered the wrong car, then it is their fault and go after them.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Frothey said:


> Like I said, you need to find out who's mistake it was. If Ford supplied the wrong car, you can't blame the dealership (apart from them not checking it when it came in) and need to get ford to supply a car until he replacement turns up. If the dealership ordered the wrong car, then it is their fault and go after them.


OP's contract is with the dealership, not with Ford. If the dealership has not fulfilled its contract with the OP, then the dealership needs to solve the problem.

(If the dealership wishes to pursue Ford for any mistake made, then that is up to them, but the only person the OP needs to deal with is the dealership).


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks like someone is trying to pull a fast one. 

How much does the colour matter, is it a huge difference? 

Can they retro fit the DAB and cruise without much issue? 

Any chance of negotiating a deal to make it change your mind if they do a retro fit? 

Obviously if it isn't the car you ordered, and you don't want to do any of the above, you are perfectly entitled to reject it. 

I'd be expecting a replacement car in the meantime too.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Looks like someone is trying to pull a fast one.
> 
> How much does the colour matter, is it a huge difference?
> 
> ...


The colour was the main thing for the misses as she loved it and doesn't like that colour. Also we both don't like leather seats which this one has.

Iv had the good news of a new job today with a company vehicle so we are considering cancelling the order and she can use my car in the mean time.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Candy blue and impact blue are like chalk and cheese!

Ok, I'm sure if it had arrived in Nautical blue, you may have considered it (if you had noticed). 

But impact and candy are not a compromise for each other.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Stand your ground, get the car you ordered.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Sicskate said:


> Candy blue and impact blue are like chalk and cheese!
> 
> Ok, I'm sure if it had arrived in Nautical blue, you may have considered it (if you had noticed).
> 
> But impact and candy are not a compromise for each other.


Haha i know, dont get me wrong impact is a nice colour just not what we or my misses wanted on our car haha.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

play a game with them, if you don't need the car now anyway, haggle to see what they are prepared to do, make them grovel and still walk away. Or is it just me who'd do that lol?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

We actually now thinking of cancelling the order and buying a fiesta st3 mountune as the misses doesn't like the size of my....car so may just trade mine in. So will request the same deal with regards to the servicing and see what the best price they can come up with on that.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

What's happening now Rob ?
I've never had a new car before, my dad has had quite a few, I know quite a few others who have, and my brother worked for a main dealer years ago, and I've never heard of such a c*ck up with a new car order !, especially the leather part ?
To a certain extent I can understand a wrong shade of A colour, but surely the dealer must have the original order form to check, maybe someone else cancelled and thought they'd fob it off to you and you may not notice !!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv cancelled the zetec s order. They told me could be that the original build slot was for that car then when we placed the order the details were never swapped to our spec. My misses is on holiday at the minute so waiting for her to get back. Then we are going in to order a ST3, they said they will sort us out so fingers crossed come up with a good deal. The st also will more than likely be built as we don't require an options.

To show the colour difference haha

This is the car they delivered:









This is what we ordered:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

There's quite a bit of a difference between the colours there!

Not being funny, but could the sales person be colour-blind hence making the mess up?

Do they know you're intending to order an ST3 now?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

If your ordering a ST3 I'd make them throw in a good few extras.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Not sure, to be honest its for the better anyway. We have had a dramatic situation changed with me being offered a new job.

They do know we are after an ST, however I am still shopping around and had a very reasonable price from another dealer so unless they match it or offer better ill be leaving them.

We only want the style pack and mountune pack on it. The zetec s they offered us: mats, full tank of fuel and 2 services so want that included also.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> They do know we are after an ST, however I am still shopping around and had a very reasonable price from another dealer so unless they match it or offer better ill be leaving them.


Have you considered a broker also? You can normally get good discounts on cars significantly over stealers.

http://www.orangewheels.co.uk/buy/ford-fiesta-hatchback-1-6-ecoboost-st-3-3dr.html


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Have you considered a broker also? You can normally get good discounts on cars significantly over stealers.
> 
> http://www.orangewheels.co.uk/buy/ford-fiesta-hatchback-1-6-ecoboost-st-3-3dr.html


Yes the zetec s was sourced through carwow.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

So what colour are you going for this time??


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Sicskate said:


> So what colour are you going for this time??


Spirit Blue this time haha


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Spirit Blue this time haha


The best colour!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Spirit Blue this time haha


Haha,

Obviously the impact fiesta wasn't such an issue then.

Seems it's all worked out in your favour.

I wonder if the little Eco st engines can be remapped yet??


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Sicskate said:


> Haha,
> 
> Obviously the impact fiesta wasn't such an issue then.
> 
> ...


There is a Mountune upgrade available, I believe this is a map and a couple of other bolt ons.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I know it's exhaust, air filter, springs and a yellow badge, not sure about a map though??


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Sicskate said:


> I know it's exhaust, air filter, springs and a yellow badge, not sure about a map though??


"Revised engine calibration" which is the term they also use for the Focus Mountune upgrade. I'm fairly sure it's basically a new map.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes we will be having the mountune pack on it, its a map, air filter and air feed pipe if i remember correctly, £650 which probably get cheaper elsewhere but i like the idea of ford approval.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Sicskate said:


> Haha,
> 
> Obviously the impact fiesta wasn't such an issue then.
> 
> ...


No it wasnt but just wasnt what we wanted or have any of the options we wanted on them also haha but yes it was meant to be and we are in a better position


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> The colour was the main thing for the misses as she loved it and doesn't like that colour. Also we both don't like leather seats which this one has.
> 
> Iv had the good news of a new job today with a company vehicle so we are considering cancelling the order and she can use my car in the mean time.





rob_vrs said:


> We actually now thinking of cancelling the order and buying a fiesta st3 mountune as the misses doesn't like the size of my....car so may just trade mine in. So will request the same deal with regards to the servicing and see what the best price they can come up with on that.


I'm not a fan of deep impact blue, and there planning on replacing spirit blue with it eventually  if dealer can't offer you at least £3k off I can recommend one in Lancashire that can if it's any help


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

At the minute im at £2780 off with mats, full tank and 2 years servicing. Going up to speak to them tomorrow with possibly fitting Mountune free also


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> At the minute im at £2780 off with mats, full tank and 2 years servicing. Going up to speak to them tomorrow with possibly fitting Mountune free also


your not doin so bad, i took the DTD price in and they matched that. If im working out my figures right mine was about £200 less than the above with spare wheel and centre headrest, although it had no petrol in it and no servicing. Mats come as standard too so dont let dealer think there doin you a favour adding them in.

i keep contemplating mountune but need to see what will happen to my insurance which is nothing on this car anyway. Got 2.5K on the clock and loved every mile of it.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Christian6984 said:


> your not doin so bad, i took the DTD price in and they matched that. If im working out my figures right mine was about £200 less than the above with spare wheel and centre headrest, although it had no petrol in it and no servicing. Mats come as standard too so dont let dealer think there doin you a favour adding them in.
> 
> i keep contemplating mountune but need to see what will happen to my insurance which is nothing on this car anyway. Got 2.5K on the clock and loved every mile of it.


Good, cant really see your display photo very well on my phone, is yours a fiesta also? Looking forward to it should be a nice little motor, and reasonable to run.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Pick new one up next week, its a st2 with the following options:
Style pack
Sat nav
Spare wheel
2 level boot floor thing
Convenience pack
Climate control

They have included diamondbrite and scotch guard LOL but never mind it'll be removed immediately haha. Also free tank of fuel and 2 free services still.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

here you go, yes mine is an ST-3.... 



Epic to drive, cheap to insure and tax, 37+Mpg and thats without trying to drive economically. Loved every min of it and no regrets. Only minor criticism they get it the rough ride but you do get used to it.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Christian6984 said:


> here you go, yes mine is an ST-3....
> 
> 
> 
> Epic to drive, cheap to insure and tax, 37+Mpg and thats without trying to drive economically. Loved every min of it and no regrets. Only minor criticism they get it the rough ride but you do get used to it.


Yes we noticed the ride was rather hard but thats the whole thing for that car isn't it. Wasn't as quick as I expected, definitely not sluggish however, very quick steering response and the little exhaust note of start up sounded ace haha


----------



## Sunrise (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh, that does look nice love the colour.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

shocking, you should of asked for the mountune upgrades free of charge mate:thumb:

I like the fiesta's bit small for us but very nice enjoy!:buffer::car:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

taylor8 said:


> shocking, you should of asked for the mountune upgrades free of charge mate:thumb:
> 
> I like the fiesta's bit small for us but very nice enjoy!:buffer::car:


I wouldn't of got anything else, I'm very happy with the deal we got and thats the main thing


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> I wouldn't of got anything else, I'm very happy with the deal we got and thats the main thing


Or they could of fitted it free? Worth while upgrade if you ever go for it.

As I said nice car, look smart and I like the colour! :driver:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

What are these little cars like on fuel if driven sensibly?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

rojer386 said:


> What are these little cars like on fuel if driven sensibly?


One we test drove had 6k miles on it and said 31mpg which i thinks reasonable a friend of mine recently drove to newquay in his and got 61mpg for the 300mile drive


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

rojer386 said:


> What are these little cars like on fuel if driven sensibly?


Very hard to drive sensibly for a full tank! But I've seen 53-55mpg on the motorway. App says by average is 36 mpg over 2500 miles. Insurance is £330 for a 27yr old with 3-4 years NCB


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv insured ours today for £205 for the rest of the year which works out at £320 for my misses at 21 with 3 years ncb and me on at 23 with 5 years ncb. Also thats the 215bhp one aswell


----------

